# Rare lens damaged in shipping, what would you do?



## Kit Lens Jockey (Nov 17, 2018)

I ordered a 200 1.8, it arrived damaged. It was a good deal to begin with since it was missing the hood. It arrived with the ring around the front bent in two spots. The seller offered a refund, but I'm tempted to negotiate a large discount on it since it's damaged noe, and keep it. I know I won't be able to get parts for it, but maybe this ring can easily be removed and straightened out? Does anyone know? I'm also kinda concerned about the rest of the lens since obviously it took a pretty good hit.

Overall I'm just really angry that another one of these amazing and rare lenses is now damaged because it wasn't packed well.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Jethro (Nov 17, 2018)

Kind of remarkable that none of the glass elements broke!


----------



## Mark3794 (Nov 18, 2018)

I have a binocular with similar damage, you can't unscrew the metal ring that holds the lens in place anymore. Probably some tool could help but i'm afraid i could break the glass.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 18, 2018)

The ring can be straightened, I have a tool to do that. The big concern is internal damage. The dented ring is a hint that worse damage is inside. You can't normally tell if a part is cracked because it may continue to work for a while, or alignment is messed up so its not optically as it should be.

I'd ask for a big discount, and then send it to TF Camera (https://www.facebook.com/pages/T-F-Camera-Repair/122693011122264), my first choice, or to Midwest camera (http://www.midwestcamera.com/). They can make adjustments to restore it optically, but if there are cracked parts, it depends on being able to find a used part. They know where used parts can be found. Call them first and send photos.


----------



## applecider (Nov 18, 2018)

If it is aluminum fixing it might lead to cracks in the metal. If you’ve had a chance to test, Does this effect images in any way? I’d be tempted to use as is if you can get a discount. On your image the larger dent looks like it is associated with displacement of the black white material junction and oxidized material seems to be coming out, maybe.

Was it insured for shipping?

“Overall I'm just really angry that another one of these amazing and rare lenses is now damaged”. I feel your pain.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Nov 18, 2018)

Yeah, I live about 15-20min away from Midwest Camera, so that's a plus. I'll probably show it to them and see what they think. I'm struggling to come up with what would be a fair value for this lens though. I mean based on what you said, you almost have to price it like a broken lens, right? Because who knows what may be broken inside. And there's also the uncertainty of even being able to repair it, which is another big unknown. Honestly what I'm willing to pay for a lens in this state (not much) is probably less than the shop I bought it from would be willing to ket me keep it for. It'd be different if I could be assured that it could be fixed, but without that assurance, it's a pretty big unknown.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Nov 18, 2018)

applecider said:


> If it is aluminum fixing it might lead to cracks in the metal. If you’ve had a chance to test, Does this effect images in any way? I’d be tempted to use as is if you can get a discount. On your image the larger dent looks like it is associated with displacement of the black white material junction and oxidized material seems to be coming out, maybe.
> 
> Was it insured for shipping?
> 
> “Overall I'm just really angry that another one of these amazing and rare lenses is now damaged”. I feel your pain.


Seems like it takes pretty good photos. Seems fairly sharp wide open, even though I've never used another one before to have an idea of how it's supposed to be. I noticed that the ring that's dented is metal (aluminum?) with a rubber sleeve over it. I pulled away the rubber a little bit, and it does seem like the ring is cracked where the larger dent is. But, it's a crack that runs along the radius of the ring. It's not like the ring itself is broken to where it wouldn't hold the lens element in place, if that's what it does.

No idea if it was insured. I don't really care as the shop I bought it from already offered me a refund. If I send it back, it's their problem, but then I don't get to have a 200 1.8.


----------



## Viggo (Nov 18, 2018)

I would either send it back and be done with it and find another. Or send it for service and you get a REAL answer to what’s wrong with it and if it can be fixed and how much it will cost. If they can repair it for a thousand dollars that is the discount you should get.

Or you could make the shop take it back and they can send it for repair and you can buy it again for the same price once it’s fixed. They have insurance.


----------



## jolyonralph (Nov 18, 2018)

I wouldn't risk it, I'd send it back and get a full refund.


----------



## Vivid Color (Nov 18, 2018)

Why do you say you’ll probably go to Midwest Camera and show the lens to them? You don’t live very far away, just make an appointment and go there. It seems like they would have the answers to/advice regarding all of your questions, including whether the lens can be fixed, how much that would cost, or what a fair price would be for this lens in its current condition. They can give you the information you need to make an informed decision. 

And, please, get the lens out of the cup holder in your car. If I were the seller and saw those photos, I would think that the lens was damaged by falling out of the cupholder while you were driving around. I believe you when you say the lens was damaged in transit, but a photo of the lens next to the damaged box would be much more compelling to the seller.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Nov 18, 2018)

Vivid Color said:


> Why do you say you’ll probably go to Midwest Camera and show the lens to them? You don’t live very far away, just make an appointment and go there. It seems like they would have the answers to/advice regarding all of your questions, including whether the lens can be fixed, how much that would cost, or what a fair price would be for this lens in its current condition. They can give you the information you need to make an informed decision.


Because they are closed on the weekends.



Vivid Color said:


> And, please, get the lens out of the cup holder in your car. If I were the seller and saw those photos, I would think that the lens was damaged by falling out of the cupholder while you were driving around. I believe you when you say the lens was damaged in transit, but a photo of the lens next to the damaged box would be much more compelling to the seller.


Please don't critique the conditions under which I take photos of damaged lenses, especially when you know nothing about the situation. I had to go to the post office on Saturday morning to pick up the lens, and I was on my way to a job I had to be at Saturday morning. (It was a tree-cutting job, nothing to do with photography.) I didn't have time to go back home and take careful, detailed photos of the lens, and I wanted to notify the seller as early as possible to make sure that they didn't suspect that I had damaged the lens myself after receiving it. The lens was also from Japan, so I wanted to send a message as quickly as possible to hopefully get a response from them before it was the middle of the night over there. The back of the lens fit perfectly in the cup holder. It's plastic, so it's not going to scratch the outside of the lens. So in a pinch, it was a good way to hold the lens to get a photo of it. I've been very careful with the lens before and after this. I even carried it into the house of the person I was doing tree work for and kept it inside their house just to prevent somebody stealing it from my car.

You seem to be very quick to make judgments without knowing very much about the situations you're making judgments about. It's very easy to see that Midwest Camera is not open on weekends, and obviously you knew nothing about the circumstances surrounding those photos. Do a little research or ask questions before you instantly assume I'm foolish or careless.


----------



## Del Paso (Nov 18, 2018)

Hello!
I wouldn't hesitate one single second and send it back for a refund.
Lenses could be even slightly out of alignment, and so, you'd obtain poor results. Additionally, this is a collector's item, but ONLY in undamaged condition, and so, impossible to sell later on.
Send it back, since you seem to have dealt with a honest shop!


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Nov 18, 2018)

Yeah, more and more I'm leaning towards just sending it back and being done with it. The thing is, cosmetically, other than obviously the damage, it seems like it's in pretty good shape. Most of the ones I see come up for sale are pretty beaten up, cosmetically. This one isn't. And it does seem to still take really good photos. It's just really hard to physically have a lens like this in my hands and just say no, I'm gonna send it back.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 19, 2018)

Since you are close to Midwest, ask the seller if they would like you to get a repair estimate. Its going to cost them a bundle to have it returned. They may have access to spare parts as well, so if some were needed, they might assist you in getting them.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Nov 19, 2018)

Well, looks like all of this discussion is a moot point. Sounds like the shop that sold it is going to claim it under insurance, so no negotiating, I just have to send it back. And then who knows what happens to it from there.

God this sucks. If only they had packed it better I could be the proud owner of a 200 1.8.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 19, 2018)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> Well, looks like all of this discussion is a moot point. Sounds like the shop that sold it is going to claim it under insurance, so no negotiating, I just have to send it back. And then who knows what happens to it from there.
> 
> God this sucks. If only they had packed it better I could be the proud owner of a 200 1.8.


I agree. It sucks!

As a service to others, could you show/explain how it was packed? Perhaps knowing what not to do could save someone else's lens in the future.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Nov 19, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> I agree. It sucks!
> 
> As a service to others, could you show/explain how it was packed? Perhaps knowing what not to do could save someone else's lens in the future.


Basically just don't pack it like an idiot. The lens was wrapped in about one layer of bubble wrap (the small bubble type of wrap) and then put in a box with a bunch of those plastic air pillows. The box was a little bigger than the lens itself. When I initially took it out of the box, it was resting against one side of the box. By that I mean, a bunch of air pillows on top of it, but nothing cushioning one side of it aside from the one layer of bubble wrap it was in.

If it was me, I would use a box about twice as big as the lens, and I would absolutely _entomb_ that thing in bubble wrap so it can't move around. The lens weighs like 6 pounds. If it's allowed to move around at all inside the box, it's gonna get damaged.


----------



## fentiger (Nov 19, 2018)

i thought these lenses come in their own case, my 400 2.8 did, the case is worth something like £500


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Nov 19, 2018)

They did. But that doesn't mean that about 20 years later they all still have their original cases with them.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 19, 2018)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> Well, looks like all of this discussion is a moot point. Sounds like the shop that sold it is going to claim it under insurance, so no negotiating, I just have to send it back. And then who knows what happens to it from there.
> 
> God this sucks. If only they had packed it better I could be the proud owner of a 200 1.8.




The packing was indeed inadequate. Many of them come with their hard case, the shop likely sold it separately. Leave feedback about the packing, who knows, the insurance company may read it and refuse to compensate them, Insurance only covers properly packed items.

File a claim with ebay immediately. Some sellers will drag out a refund claiming that they are waiting for insurance, but are really waiting until the deadline to file a claim expires. The claim will not count against them unless they do not refund your money promptly.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 19, 2018)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> Basically just don't pack it like an idiot. The lens was wrapped in about one layer of bubble wrap (the small bubble type of wrap) and then put in a box with a bunch of those plastic air pillows. The box was a little bigger than the lens itself. When I initially took it out of the box, it was resting against one side of the box. By that I mean, a bunch of air pillows on top of it, but nothing cushioning one side of it aside from the one layer of bubble wrap it was in.
> 
> If it was me, I would use a box about twice as big as the lens, and I would absolutely _entomb_ that thing in bubble wrap so it can't move around. The lens weighs like 6 pounds. If it's allowed to move around at all inside the box, it's gonna get damaged.


At work, we ship stuff off for repair in Pelican cases.... It makes it a lot harder to damage the stuff (Air Canada has a forklift operator that has managed to prove that it is not impossible). For shipping a lens one way, I would put it in a plastic bag, into a small box with soft foam, and then into a bigger box with more padding.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Nov 27, 2018)

I regretfully shipped the lens back yesterday. However, I couldn't resist at least taking it out for a quick spin.

My thoughts? Meh, probably not going to buy another one soon.

With the wide aperture, I expected this to be a pretty formidable lens in low light. The unfortunate reality is, it's really not. While f1.8 is fast, especially for a 200mm lens, it's still not an extremely wide aperture in the grand scheme of things. Combine this with the fact that it doesn't have IS, and you can't really go below 1/200sec hand held, which does not let in very much light. This is a lens that would probably gain new life if Canon ever releases a full frame camera with IBIS. As it stands though, as long as you aren't trying to stop fast motion, you can use the IS in the 70-200 f2.8 to pull in more light than this lens is capable of.

In addition, being a 200mm, you have to be fairly far away from your subject, unless you're just trying to take a head shot portrait. And the problem is, if you get to be very far away from your subject, the legendary bokeh that this lens is known for starts to dissipate.

If I did a lot of sports work, I might have a use for this, maybe with a 1.4x or 2x teleconverter. It's also nice for close-up portraits where you want to blow the background out. But ultimately, while it's certainly a great lens for what it is, a 200mm 1.8 with no IS is just kind of a weird lens that I don't have a lot of use for, at least enough use to justify the price.

And good god is this thing heavy and conspicuous. I consider my 70-200 2.8 a pretty heavy lens to lug around when I'm on the move, and this weighs twice that. And that front element is very conspicuous. This could theoretically be a great street photography lens, except you look like an FBI investigator on a stake out when you start pointing this around in public.


----------



## Viggo (Nov 27, 2018)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> I regretfully shipped the lens back yesterday. However, I couldn't resist at least taking it out for a quick spin.
> 
> My thoughts? Meh, probably not going to buy another one soon.
> 
> ...


Well, if you bought it for low light I absolutely agree with you.

I’ve owned two 200 f2 and I bought it for bokeh and bokeh and AF demanding subjects. I used it to keep a 1/2000s shutter speed for action, don’t think I ever used it in less than daylight. 

If you want my advice; Get yourself a 85 f1.4 IS instead. It’s the low light king.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Nov 28, 2018)

I don't know why I bought it... It was rare and interesting. But, I guess ultimately it wasn't meant to be. I probably won't get another one.

I have the 85 f1.2 II. It's a pretty old design. I'm sure the f1.4 is sharper, and the IS on an f1.4 lens is cool, but ultimately I'm pretty satisfied with the f1.2 for the 85mm focal length. Also at the rate Canon seems to be pushing to make new RF lens designs, I don't think I'll be buying too many more EF lenses. The 200 1.8 was an exception because I doubt we'll see a new version of that, even in RF mount since it's pretty clear telephoto lenses don't have a lot to gain with the new mount, and a super-fast 200mm is probably not high on the list of new lenses to design.


----------

